# A question about Nixon in China.



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

First what are your takes?

Second, 
Is Pat Nixon the only character to use profanity?
She says (goddamn) in this clip:





3rd, also in the same clip,
that chinese woman comes out in front of the curtains? Why does she do so? Is it to contrast/emphasize the feeling of forlornness that one would feel were they to risk non-conformance communist china?

4th
at the end of the same clip, after the ballet guy wakes up the ballet girl, she comes to her senses, but then he shakes her.... why? The music/clip end at this point.

What I'ld like to say, this is the second time i've listened to clips of nixon in china, the first time i was unimpressed.... but now i find them so mesmerizing and hypnotic. I'm so wishing that I had seen the telecast in 2011.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

obwan said:


> I'm so wishing that I had seen the telecast in 2011.


You get a chance to- the Blu-ray disc of the telecast is out next week:
http://www.amazon.com/Nixon-In-China-DVD-Blu-Ray/dp/B009FB3YE4/ref=sr_1_3?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1352251572&sr=1-3&keywords=James+Maddalena

I caught this particular performance last year and it was truly excellent.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Meanwhile this channel has it complete in sections: Nixon in China


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

tyroneslothrop said:


> You get a chance to- the Blu-ray disc of the telecast is out next week:
> http://www.amazon.com/Nixon-In-China-DVD-Blu-Ray/dp/B009FB3YE4/ref=sr_1_3?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1352251572&sr=1-3&keywords=James+Maddalena
> 
> I caught this particular performance last year and it was truly excellent.


On returning to the States from Russia, my pre-ordered copy of this video was waiting for me with the mail. I watched it again and have to say that it bears watching more than once even if you caught the telecast. The choreography is excellent and it is very well sung and produced.


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

I couldn't make schedules work out in order to see Nixon in San Francisco earlier this year. I regret that. This opera fascinates me. I like your use of the word "mesmerizing" in this context, Obwan.


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Meanwhile this channel has it complete in sections: Nixon in China


Or if you are a copyright bot , you can catch this same production on the Met's own system, Met Opera on Demand.


----------

